# 10L Planted Low-Tech Shrimp Tank.. HELP! :)



## betta_246 (28 Nov 2009)

Hiya all, Newbie here. 
I have a 65l Community tank and a 65L betta divided tank.

I have a 10l tank spare, i want to make it into a Low-Tech Planted Shrimp tank.
A few questions;

1.) Is a DIY cycled filter safe enough to use for shrimp?
2.) Are 11W Christmas lights bright enough, i will cover the hood with foil (reflector)
3.) What substrate should be used, i have heard Cat Litter, how do you use this, (clumping cat litter)
4.) I will use esay plants like Java Fern, Elodea Densa etc.
5.) Will this be overstocked for 10 shrimp, bare in mind they might breed.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Stickleback (28 Nov 2009)

Cat litter.

When I was away collecting fish for a weekend I filled the holding tank with water from a water butt. An hour later all the fish were dead, turned out 2 weeks before a bucket had been rinsed in it that had previously contained cat litter. I guess they put lots of horrible chemicals in it to stop it smelling.

However... The crayfish didn't die.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Nov 2009)

alot of people use cat litter it is very popular. 
akadama is another perhaps 'safer' alternative.


----------



## betta_246 (28 Nov 2009)

hhmmm.. ok
Thanks for answers.


----------



## mattyc (28 Nov 2009)

a 'proper' substraight is worth its cost, i use ADA aqua soil and dont think i will use anything else!!


----------



## JamesM (28 Nov 2009)

mattyc said:
			
		

> a 'proper' substraight is worth its cost, i use ADA aqua soil and dont think i will use anything else!!


You should give others a go. We've found NatureSoil to be better than AquaSoil in many ways, including no ammonia, firmer grains, and better growth.


----------



## AdAndrews (28 Nov 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> mattyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nature soil is excellent, but James  your anti ADA anyway


----------



## andyh (28 Nov 2009)

Ada aquasoil is great, used it in a number of different setups and the results have been amazing!

Plus if you have mature media in your filter the ammonia ain't that much of a problem.


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Nov 2009)

Using clay type of soils like Aqua Soil Amazonia, NatureSoil, Akadama, Shirakura Red Bee Sand, probably Manado too but i read that on the german forum that they have problems with Manado. hardening the water which is not good for shrimp breeders.

My Shrimp breeder friend uses Amazonia and Shirakura to breed all kinds of shrimps. And he always introduce the shrimps 3-4 weeks after the setup. Even at Shirakura where the instruction mention 6 hours or something.

http://szentgyo.wordpress.com/

So not just the common shrimps but the rare ones also breed like Cardinals, Black Tigers etc. 
NatureSoil would work too i am sure.

Maybe Akadama pieces are too large to keep tiny shrimps on them.
Dennerle also has a fine grain soil which is paccked with their nano tank. That would work too.


----------



## betta_246 (29 Nov 2009)

Ok, well atm, im going to use 0.5" of Clay Cat Litter, and ill cap it with either *smashed* slate tiles, or black gravel. But in the cat litter, im going to put some fert tabs in it.

Will upload pictures soon! 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## andyh (29 Nov 2009)

Shrimps will be happier with really fine grain gravel or sand, they like to root around. Also be aware that they are sensitive to all manner of chemicals. I personally wouldn't use cat litter as you never know what your getting were as a small bag of sand from early learning would be ideal and cheap!


----------



## betta_246 (29 Nov 2009)

Ive changed my mind about adding shrimp   Due to the fact of them being sensitive to water quality etc.

I think i might just plant it with no Inhabitants, or maybe a snail  :? 

How do you prepare the cat litter for the tank, do you wash it then pop it in?


----------



## Nelson (29 Nov 2009)

have a read of these
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8572&p=93045&hilit=+cat+litter#p93045

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7174&p=90008&hilit=+cat+litter#p90008

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7398&hilit=cat+litter


----------

